# Problems with Cd Changer in 98 Passat V6



## mukan24 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi I have a stock amfm/cassette with 6 disc changer....keep it getting error....first it says to check magazine on deck screen then it loads discs and each one says error....not sure what the problem might be but probably not worth it. My question is is there any mp3 changer I can use on the deck that will work and not an fm modulator one like from newer years? Also is there an aux in at the back where i can hook up itouch?
Thanks guys for input







I want to keep stock well rather the pops does.


----------

